# 150 days!!!



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello! I have two does that are due today but aren’t looking like they are going to kid I’ve never had a goat go pass 150 days... I’m wondering if anyone here has experience goats going pass this time. Could it be because of the rough winter we had? Meadow ( our Nubian) is her first pregnancy and Poppy ( our Saanan) it’s her third pregnancy but my first yr having her. Thanks for the feedback in advance


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh yes, no problem at all. The latest I've personally had is Day 157 but some breeders have goats even go past Day 160! Do they look close but just not today? 

Show us some photos and the buck they are bred to while you wait


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Here are some photos of my goats! 
Meadow is bred to Blue and Poppy is bred to Whiskey.

This is Poppy❤ She is a Saanan And is soo Sweet!
















Whiskey isn't my billy but I do have his son to use next year when he is old enough.









Our Nubian,Meadow is a little spitfire who loves to play! 









Blue is such a gentle boy and I am sooo excited to see what his and Meadows babies look like!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Your first doe isn't a Saanen, at least she isn't a purebred Saanen. Purebred Saanens are solid white.  She's a gorgeous girl though! 

We had a doe got to day 159 last year. It was torture!! :ahh:


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Yes your right.., she is a Sable..Sable goats are derived from the *Saanen* breed which originated in Switzerland. They may be any color or combination of colors except white or light cream. Sables are the result of the interaction of recessive genes from the sire and from the dam.... 
thank you.. she's my favorite it's good to know they can go longer.. I've just never experienced it so I was concerned!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh I was guessing Togg! Lol, I've seen Sables of all different colors/patterns but I've never seen one with those markings. She's so pretty, and she has a nice udder going on there! Is she a first freshener?


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Thank you Meadow the Nubian is her first year but it’s Poppy’s third year. But my first year for having them. I’ve farmed for 5 years then took a break after my mom died,almost 3 years and now I’m starting out again and feel like a newbie lol I need all the help and encouragement I can get lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow... Whiskey's hairdo is just so coiffed, what a stud he thinks he is!

Looks like two lovely pairings. Can't wait to see the twin does out of both girls!


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Lol he definitely was the preferred Buck to the girls lol 
I can’t wait to see what comes out of my does!!! Waiting is hard and the more I read I get confused. There is so much info out there.. everyone has options. It’s so difficult to fiGure our what is the right way especially when it comes To feeding and what wormer is the best. Curious ... how do you feed your pregnant does and then after they kid???
Thanks for all the reply’s


----------



## dzt66 (Apr 9, 2018)

Blue is adorable! Can’t wait to see the babies!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My Nubians (bucks, does and young kids) get 24/7 access to alfalfa hay. In the stand, the pregnant/lactating does get about 4-6 cups (2x a day) of 2 parts Purina Goat Chow to 1 part whole oats (you can get both at TSC). 

Last year I was feeding mostly grass hay with a little bit of alfalfa every day, and they got Dumor goat feed. They had a lot of trouble keeping their weight up and their milk production was very low. Not even a week after switching to my Purina Goat Chow/whole oats mix, their milk production doubled. So I highly recommend it!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Goat_Scout said:


> My Nubians (bucks, does and young kids) get 24/7 access to alfalfa hay. In the stand, the pregnant/lactating does get about 4-6 cups (2x a day) of 2 parts Purina Goat Chow to 1 part whole oats (you can get both at TSC).
> 
> Last year I was feeding mostly grass hay with a little bit of alfalfa every day, and they got Dumor goat feed. They had a lot of trouble keeping their weight up and their milk production was very low. Not even a week after switching to my Purina Goat Chow/whole oats mix, their milk production doubled. So I highly recommend it!


@Goat_Scout - you think it was the feed/grain switch that improved weight retention & milk production or the switch to full access alfalfa?? I'm always trying to balance this in my head, I usually feel my money is better spent on alfalfa.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bina said:


> Lol he definitely was the preferred Buck to the girls lol
> I can't wait to see what comes out of my does!!! Waiting is hard and the more I read I get confused. There is so much info out there.. everyone has options. It's so difficult to fiGure our what is the right way especially when it comes To feeding and what wormer is the best. Curious ... how do you feed your pregnant does and then after they kid???
> Thanks for all the reply's


There is a LOT of information and even more opinions out there - just keep reading! If you are learning, you can only improve.

My does do not get milked. They are fed free choice grass hay and small portions of pelleted feed and alfalfa pellets per day (maybe a half pound of each per head.) Once they kid the pelleted feed and alfalfa pellets are increased to several pounds a day.

In my opinion, the best place for deworming information is hands down the American Consortium for Small Ruminant Parasite Control. Their website is wormx.info and they have a great Facebook page as well. So many videos and publications and the best dosing charts around.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> @Goat_Scout - you think it was the feed/grain switch that improved weight retention & milk production or the switch to full access alfalfa?? I'm always trying to balance this in my head, I usually feel my money is better spent on alfalfa.


Well I actually didn't put them on 24/7 alfalfa until the following August/September. So it was definitely the grain that doubled their milk production. But the alfalfa is most certainly helping them all maintain a good weight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties.


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Goat_Scout said:


> My Nubians (bucks, does and young kids) get 24/7 access to alfalfa hay. In the stand, the pregnant/lactating does get about 4-6 cups (2x a day) of 2 parts Purina Goat Chow to 1 part whole oats (you can get both at TSC).
> 
> Last year I was feeding mostly grass hay with a little bit of alfalfa every day, and they got Dumor goat feed. They had a lot of trouble keeping their weight up and their milk production was very low. Not even a week after switching to my Purina Goat Chow/whole oats mix, their milk production doubled. So I highly recommend it!


Thank you! Sorry for the delayed reply...been super busy


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Poppy and Meadow had their babies on day 154! It's been very busy here trying to make sure Both mommas are good! Poppy had a long labor starting at 11 pm the night before and didn't finish till 8 the next morning. She had triplet boys! She needed help to get them out and as she was in labor with the last baby Meadow decided to go into labor as well It lasted just over an hr front start to finish but then after all laboring done she rejected her baby, she's a first time mom. I think she was more scared of the little girl then anything else..we had to put Meadow on the stand to make sure the baby got her colostrum. Then the next 24 hrs we tagged team every hr to double check they all were getting feed and that mommas were ok especially Poppy! Here are some pictures to enjoy They are 6 days old today! All healthy and strong. Meadow is doing fantastic, I'm concerned about Poppy tho, she's so thin and is still bleeding more then I like. I'm starting her on 18% Milkers feed from Kent and upping her alfalfa, in addition to what she's already getting feed.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awwwwwwww


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable kids.


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Goat_Scout said:


> My Nubians (bucks, does and young kids) get 24/7 access to alfalfa hay. In the stand, the pregnant/lactating does get about 4-6 cups (2x a day) of 2 parts Purina Goat Chow to 1 part whole oats (you can get both at TSC).
> 
> Last year I was feeding mostly grass hay with a little bit of alfalfa every day, and they got Dumor goat feed. They had a lot of trouble keeping their weight up and their milk production was very low. Not even a week after switching to my Purina Goat Chow/whole oats mix, their milk production doubled. So I highly recommend it!


Now that I have a moment, I'm curious how you got your goats to full alfalfa? Did you just gradually increase it in your hay? I'm feeding Poppy and Meadow 3 C of grain in the morning which consists of: 1 C BOSS, 1 C sweet feed, 1C alfalfa pellets, 1scoop of probiotics, 1tsp herbal supplement and I'm working on adding 18% milker feed to get them to 5 C in the morning. Poppy does get another C of alfalfa pellets/ grain mix at night.. I give them alfalfa hay throughout the day away from the other girls who don't have babies... they get free access to mineral and baking soda and brome hay plus they get to graze out on the wooded land.. should I doing more? I feel like after reading your post I'm totally not giving her enough


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

wifeof1 said:


> Adorable kids.


Thank you! Today was hard cause we disbud them.. I'm least favorite thing about farming


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> awwwwwwww


Thank you!!!


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> So cute.


Thank you!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Bina said:


> Thank you! Today was hard cause we disbud them.. I'm least favorite thing about farming


It would be my least favorite thing to do as well. Hearing kids cry tears at my heart. :hug:


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Awww how sweet , thanks! I had a lump in my throat the whole time! Unfortunately I couldn’t do it any sooner then today so hopefully my boys won’t get scurs cause that would make it so much harder for me to justify hurting them like this


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Any tips I should be doing for my little ones?? Do you all put healing salve on the burned areas 24 hrs later or just leave them? I was told they could swell up around the eyes, anyone experience that?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It’s best if you don’t do anything for them. In the next couple of weeks, as the scabs fall off, you can spray the raw areas if you want, but I don’t usually bother with that either. 
They can swell up around the eyes, but that is uncommon, and, in my experience, is accompanied by an infection underneath the scabs, which is usually due to an improper disbudding.


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh no really?! What should I do if that happens? Thanks for telling me!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I just wanted to comment that your sabled saanen is just lovely. I've always wanted one!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Bina said:


> Now that I have a moment, I'm curious how you got your goats to full alfalfa? Did you just gradually increase it in your hay? I'm feeding Poppy and Meadow 3 C of grain in the morning which consists of: 1 C BOSS, 1 C sweet feed, 1C alfalfa pellets, 1scoop of probiotics, 1tsp herbal supplement and I'm working on adding 18% milker feed to get them to 5 C in the morning. Poppy does get another C of alfalfa pellets/ grain mix at night.. I give them alfalfa hay throughout the day away from the other girls who don't have babies... they get free access to mineral and baking soda and brome hay plus they get to graze out on the wooded land.. should I doing more? I feel like after reading your post I'm totally not giving her enough


I could be totally wrong but that seems like a lot of BOSS. From my understanding the excess oil can coat the intestines and hinder nutrients being absorbed. I hope some of the more experienced people here can chime in. Also free choice baking soda isn't necessary. 
Your kiddos are adorable.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bina said:


> Oh no really?! What should I do if that happens? Thanks for telling me!


If I start seeing pus, most often I just gently peel the scab off as I'm able, and spray something on it. Antibiotics could possibly be needed, but most of the time they aren't. And again, infection doesn't happen often, so just watch for it, but don't stress out.


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

Dayna said:


> I just wanted to comment that your sabled saanen is just lovely. I've always wanted one!


Thank you she's my precious lady!


----------



## Bina (Feb 27, 2019)

15WildTurkey said:


> I could be totally wrong but that seems like a lot of BOSS. From my understanding the excess oil can coat the intestines and hinder nutrients being absorbed. I hope some of the more experienced people here can chime in. Also free choice baking soda isn't necessary.
> Your kiddos are adorable.


Very interesting! All the research I did was positive about a C a day of BOSS. Only Poppy and Meadow get a C all the others get 1/4 to 1/2 C, I will have to dig deeper. Doesn't free baking soda help with bloating and keeping their rummage healthy? I've never had a bloated goat since I started farming using it but I'm definitely no expert. My experience is still beginner.. always so much to learn! Thanks for the tip


----------

